# مخطط جاهز لراوتر بصيغة pdf



## abo_slaim (8 أبريل 2011)

اهداء للاخوه مخططات لراوتر بصيغة pdf
ارجو ان تكون مفيده

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/6210_11302253037.zip


----------



## بوفاطمة (8 أبريل 2011)

شكراً اخي العزيز وبالفعل مفيد


----------



## abo_slaim (8 أبريل 2011)

مخططات اضافية ومطلوب دعواتكم لي ولوالدي

http://www.box.net/shared/gpkbu264cu

http://www.box.net/shared/9425uf79ph


----------



## abo_slaim (8 أبريل 2011)

http://www.box.net/shared/mldirop2rj

http://www.box.net/shared/lxr62hahm5

http://www.box.net/shared/hbtbcm5t87


----------



## abo_slaim (8 أبريل 2011)

http://www.box.net/shared/old922tpor


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## salah_design (8 أبريل 2011)

جهود مباركة
تقبل مروري


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك ورحمكم في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## abo_slaim (9 أبريل 2011)

وغفر لك ولوالديك طارق

اشكر مروركم واطرائكم الكريم


----------



## المغترب63 (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك, وحشرك الله و والديك مع محمد واله ـص ـ


----------



## maher_guizeni (10 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك الرائع*


----------



## abo_slaim (10 أبريل 2011)

وهذا ملف يحتوي على كتاب عن برمجة cnc ومخطط لراوتر cnc
الملفين بصيغة تورنت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/6210_11302459932.zip


----------



## mohatvnet (22 أبريل 2011)

اسلام عليكم استاد abo_slaim انا اريد اميلك للتحدت عن سان سي لا اعرف بعض الاشياء جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## عالم التقني (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله لك


----------



## ahmedamer777 (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله يوفقك ويجزيك خير عنا.


----------



## احمدصناعية (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور والله يرحم والديك ويوفقك لعمل الخير


----------



## يحيى يحيى (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## matrixe123 (14 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
فلنكن أمة العز بالعلم
*لا تسقني ماء الحياة بذلة بل فاسقني بالعز كأس الحنضل
ماء الحـــــياة بذلة كجهنم وجهنم بالعز أطــــــيب منـــــزل
*


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## سعد المغربي (18 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الصحة ويعطيك العافية

مجهود جبار عزيزي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## samire (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اخ سليم اقول لك بارك الله فيه ملء السماوات والارض بوضعك المخطط هاذ ا لعله يرفع الغبن عن كتير ممن لم يعرف كيف يبدء وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## nabilco (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جهود مباركة إن شاء الله


----------



## zohier osamah (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

​* جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك ورحمكم في الدنيا والآخرة*


----------



## ابن الشط (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (2 يناير 2012)

أكثر من رائع يا أخي 
ونفع الله بك الأمة المحمدية:75::75::75:


----------



## حسن-12 (2 يناير 2012)

بوركت من أخ طيب وكريم لك الدعوات الطيبة ولوالدك*


----------



## abo_slaim (25 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم 
يرفع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (5 أبريل 2013)

*جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

*​


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## korzaty (18 أبريل 2013)

مجهود جبار عزيزي وبارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (23 أبريل 2013)

شكراً على مجهوداتك الرائعة وأتمنى لك التوفيق ...


----------

